# Finding ink for Epson Expression ET-2550 please help



## jacob01 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm new here. and I just bought this printer, and I can´t find Sublimation inks for this machine. can you help me to find the perfect one? Thanks in advance


----------

